# Waterless trout cleaning.



## willcfish (Jun 2, 2012)

Here's a great way to clean trout.


----------



## 30-06-hunter (Sep 22, 2013)

I prefer to clean them by the water before heading home.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

30-06-hunter said:


> I prefer to clean them by the water before heading home.


+1

I like to bring along a 1 gallon plastic pail with a rope tied to the handle. Toss it in the lake, retrieve full of water. Now sit comfortably on the bank and clean them without having to bend over on the waters edge.

-DallanC


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

I dont gut fish deer or elk

I prefer to slit the gills "both side" as soon as I real them in. I want the heart to beat as much blood out in the water as possible. I will then put them in a bag and place on ice. When I get off the water ill head straight to the cleaning station and fillet and skin them. We eat most of the fish we catch at camp at the lake.

Ps ill leave skin on if im transporting from the lake to home but ill dry one fishes fillets with paper towls and try and remove as much slim as possible. Ill then put one fish in a bag with skin sides touching and place on ice. But as soon as I get home the skin usually comes off.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

It may be waterless but you need a roll of paper towels to do it that way. He may also want to learn how to sharpen that knife, even after he sharpened it he still had problems cutting the skin to get inside.


----------



## Fishrmn (Sep 14, 2007)

Maybe it's just me, but if you're gonna cut from the gills to the vent, why wait till the cavity is empty before you make that cut?

⫸<{{{{⦅°>


----------



## 30-06-hunter (Sep 22, 2013)

Agreed.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Yea I thought that too. To-date, I've only ever seen one method to clean fish I went "wow" at and started doing mine that way:

Perch





-DallanC


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

I love how at the end of a fish gutting video there is a reminder to practice catch and release. Classic.

As for the OP, I really can't see any advantage to doing essentially what I already do in a different order. And you still have to get the black junk off the spine, which is going to require either a rinse or a rub down with paper towel to clean it up good.


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

I like how he did the pearch. Ill have to try tha this year on the ice.
I don't like fish skin and never wanted to mess with fish that small so I just throw them back or don't target them


----------

